# Covering up an electrical hole in plaster ceiling



## BNTHERE (Apr 18, 2012)

it will always be tough to match a cieling patchup.
why dont you try some of those plaster medallions as a backdrop to the flush mount light?


----------



## jodibug77 (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't really like the plaster medallions. Any other options? That same room already had two other holes replaced with medallion's and ceiling fans by the previous owner. I'm just looking for something different. Appreciate your help!!


----------



## BNTHERE (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats the trouble with swirled ceilings.
another option is to patchup, mud and try to match the texture.
How big is this ceiling?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If the texture is what I think it is, you can buy the tool. It looks sort of like a giant piece of bowtie pasta but with bristles. You may be able to come fairly close working with hot mud or repair plaster. You will have to fill the hole with something and your connection is probably going to need to be boxed for code. Were you going to flush mount the box or put it where the fixture is. 

You sure some less frilly fififoofoo sort of non-ornate medallion or cover would not work? Just thinking the path of least resistance here.


----------

